

Ask HN: any startup that wants to spend two months in Copenhagen? - francesco_pat

Hi Guys,<p>Do you know a team (up to 15 people) who might want to live in Copenhagen's sexiest office space between 1. Feb - 2. Apr. 2013?<p>We are going to be in San Francisco for those two months and our office in Copenhagen will be free.<p>Email me at francesco [at] evertale [dot] com for more details.<p>Photos here:
http://ge.tt/7fO6BwT<p>Cheers,<p>Francesco
======
propercoil
props for doing this

